# Can I make it home?



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

got 170 mile trip home and wheel bearing is just starting to go bad.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ive seen people go oil changes before they will think about changing them and most dont even know what the noise is. They say oh is that what that noise is?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep. No problem. I drove my old 99 1500 z71 from pa to fl on a bearing that was starting to go bad. It was really bad by the time I got there! Hahaha You should be fine.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

When the wheel falls off ! Time to fix it. LOL


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Drove a couple hundred on a bad wheel bearing in the 06, wheel didn't fall off so you'll be fine.


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

drove almost 6 months on a bad one in my 01 1500 wheel never feel of but i closed my eyes every bump and sharp corner lol just turn the radio up


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

ah. hope you made it by now. wheel bearing? most times they make thousands of miles... I had one last about 6ooo so you should be fine.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, 99 % of the time you wont be able to stand the noise and driveability before something happens. However, I did have to repair the front end of a truck a few years ago that lost the hub assembly miles after it started making noise. Now obviously this was a complete hub failure but you just never know. One good bump or hard turn could be the ticket. I say just get home and get it fixed.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Guess he didn't make it back. Heard he was sitting on the side of the road when a van pulled up next to him with Dueling banjo song playing from it!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

made heck of noise on Saturday did not know what it was, so stopped waited for a tow truck tow guy drove it said its wheel bearing and it was at early stages of it. then i posted that. drove it few times so far has not made any noise. Truck hates me had service 4wd light on now got the air bag light and service on. im just waiting now for check engine light to come on now Ha.

Should be easy fix since on the other truck (96 1500) could not get bolts out on both sides. this one is a 05 should be able to get bolts out.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

its been 500+ miles and been fine, my dad was driving it today made noise again when turning left. he says its axle shaft. how hard are they to replace in a truck?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Real easy once you get the wheel bearings out. Either way you're going to have to pull the hub assembly and since you're going to, you may as well replace it....unless you like doing stuff twice. Good luck


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

its snapping noise very loud.


----------



## Paul D (Feb 27, 2012)

U-joint in front shaft made that sound on my 99 tahoe.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Just went out drove it around lot of left hand turns and it wont make the noise, checked the bearing and its fine and so is the axle shaft. any ideas on what it could be?


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

Could be transfer case chain making noise. Check fluid level as well as the fron
t differential. Chance is that one or both is low. The axle seals usually leak pretty slowly.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

well it finally went today, the passenger side wheel bearing. it did not sound good, had metal shavings come off of it.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------

